

A major flaw in Klout's social media influence service - primesuspect
http://life.icrontic.com/article/a-major-flaw-in-klouts-social-media-influence-service/

======
sedev
As troublesome as Twitter, Facebook, and Google Plus can be, some of their
epiphytes are just terrible. Personally, I harbor a surly attitude towards
Klout because there's no opt-out option - there is no way (that I could find)
to say to them, "count me out." I realize that they have a lot of number-
crunching to do, but not having an opt-out mechanism makes them look skeezy.
If they fear that too many people would use an opt-out mechanism if it were
available, that in itself is a problem! They should provide the mechanism and
be honest to themselves about whether their business model is viable - because
if they get a lot of opt-out responses, they should probably quit or pivot.

------
sylviebarak
Klout is a real slave-driver. If you spend a few days away (on holiday or busy
doing other things) it doesn't matter how engaged you are during your regular
social periods, it penalizes you. That really annoys me.

